# German Kindergarten in Dubai



## sandra72 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am ne here... 

We are on our way moving to Dubai .... our son will join the German School but our daughter (4 1/2 years) does not have a Kindergarten place right now. The German School has no vacancy at the Moment. Does anybody has an idea where to go? Thnaks for your help. Best wishes from cold Germany! Sandra


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there Sandra!

Check out Deutsche Internationale Schule Dubai.

Cheers


----------



## viedxb (Mar 8, 2011)

hey sandra!

as far as i know ( from an austrian friend of mine ) there are only 2 german schools in the uae ( dubai and sharjah )... 
and both have kindergardens... 

however i guess it would be a horror to have on child in dubai and the other in sharjah.... not very easy, especially if you are working as well....

hope i could help, cheers Khlood


----------

